# engine swap for nissan maxima???



## rockguitargod (May 2, 2006)

hey everyone i was wondering what you guys would consider to be a good engine swao fir a 90 nissan maxima SE 5spd

right now it has the 6 cyl. 3.0 liter DOHC motor in it, its pretty snappy but im looking for something that will tear up the road a little better. lol. so if you could give me a suggestion that would be awesome. or myabe let me know what you have done...

alson wondering about good tailights, headlights, body kits, other sweet body mods.

you can email me at [email protected]

much appreciated,

luke


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

put down the keys and step away from the car.
1990 is an SOHC motor.
the car doesn't need any body mods, they look pretty nice as is.


----------



## rockguitargod (May 2, 2006)

*oops*

yeah um, its a 93 my typo. but yeah. they look decent already


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

There are no EASY swaps available for the 3rd gen. 
Enjoy your VE30DE.
in stock form it has 190hp
add a y-pipe and a UDP and it'll be a ball to drive.

I miss my UDP


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*has anyone considered VG33e into 3rd Gen?*



internetautomart said:


> There are no EASY swaps available for the 3rd gen.
> Enjoy your VE30DE.
> in stock form it has 190hp
> add a y-pipe and a UDP and it'll be a ball to drive.
> ...


The VE30DE is a nice 190 HP engine, and it basically has same horsepower that the later
4th Gen VQ engine. It's fairly easy to get the DOHC engine from 190 HP to 210 with better exhaust, and intake. However, most folks have the VG30e SOHC engine which is only 160 HP and even with a Ypipe, a low restriction intake drawing cold air in the fender area and a slight bump in timing from 15 degrees to 20 Degrees, it makes about 180 HP. 

So the gains in the VG30e using identical mods done to the VE30DE produce lesser results.
I was wondering what you and everyone here thought of an alternative for all of us VG30 fans, the workhorse of the family. The engine is better in the torque area I think. How about using the VG33e from the 1995 and later Nissan Pathfinder? Wouldn't that be the best swap resulting in a slight bump in displacement while also opening the path to the supercharger used in the Nissan Exterra? I think the bump in displace alone would increase the torque and from all the possible swaps one would hope to accomplish, swapping a VG series engine for another VG series engine would seem like the best alternative? What do you think? Has it been done and documented anywhere?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*VG engine family and Pathfinder swap into Maxima*

Ok, Here's what I know:

VG33E...
...the VG33E is a 3.3L (3275 cc) version built in Smyrna, TN. Bore is 91.5 mm and stroke is 83 mm. Output is 180 hp at 4800 RPM with 202 ft.lb of torque at 2800 RPM. It has an cast iron engine block and aluminum SOHC cylinder heads. It uses SFI fuel injection, has 2 valves per cylinder with roller followers and features forged steel connecting rods, a one-piece cast camshaft, and a cast aluminum intake manifold.
Applications:
...1996–2000 Nissan Pathfinder
...2000–2004 Nissan Frontier
...2000–2004 Nissan Xterra
VG33ER...
...the 3.3L VG33ER or VG33S is supercharged and produces 210 hp at 4800 RPM with 246 ft.lb of torque at 2800 RPM.
Applications:
2000–2004 Nissan Frontier SC
2000–2004 Nissan Xterra SC


So, will Pathfinder engine work in a 3rd Gen Maxima?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

There are some small differences with the accessory mounting points. The vg30 heads are a little better than the vg33 heads. either heads will bolt up to either block, there are slight differences in coolant routing, but this can be compensated for. 

If you want to use the supercharger, it will not fit under the stock third gen hood.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

you can bore the vg30 out to 3.3 liters and use the pistons for the Infinty Q45 to give you 3.4 liters. If you want to use the supercharger, bolt on the vg33 heads. But you will have to modify your hood.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*the 3.4 liter vs 3.3 liter VG motors*



sweet3rdgen said:


> you can bore the vg30 out to 3.3 liters and use the pistons for the Infinty Q45 to give you 3.4 liters. If you want to use the supercharger, bolt on the vg33 heads. But you will have to modify your hood.


Yeah, I have read the pistons from the 1994 Q45 can be used when stroking and boring the motor to 3.4 liters, but my main idea is not the increase in displacement into the 3.4 liter or 3.3 liter catagory. You see, most of our cars are now very old cars. They are 15 years old to 13 years old and the reliability of the VG motor allows them to run well into the 250,000 mile catagory, so alot of people tend to have their original engine. However, nothing lasts forever,and if you want a low mileage motor, you can't put the VQ engine into a third gen, so you want a "drop-in" solution.

However, in considering an engine swap vs a rebuild, you want more power if possible. Since you're swaping engines in either case. That's why the 3.3 Liter engine is a factory engine, but the 3.4 Liter engine you describe is something you sort of "artificially" made, not something that came that way originally. So my basic question remains: the 3.3 Liter motor from the Pathfinder is a new motor available as late as 2001, or 2000. That is a very, very new engine, but it's still VG. Could you just basically drop in the engine into the engine bay of a Maxima? (I don't mind using the upper manifold of the original engine and injectors if needed to make things fit).


In other words, a drop-it in solution. Has it been done? How easy would it be?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't heard of it being done. But anything CAN be done. One would have to check if the engine mounts are the same, if not new mounts would have to be fabricated. A stand alone engine management system would probalby also be needed. In any amalgamation of componentsm, a stock engine computer would not function 100% properly. 

If your question is can it be done? Then the answer is yes. Is it cost effective compared to a rebuild? Unknown.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the vG33E has been done and turbo'd

BTW a VE is more fun than a VQ.
I currently have both so I know


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

FWD VG33E = Quest


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nissan Quest engine into a 3rd Gen*



internetautomart said:


> FWD VG33E = Quest


Do you think custom motor mounts would need to be fabricated, or do you think the engine will bolt in, tranmisssion and all under the hood of the Max?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*rebuild vs swap*



sweet3rdgen said:


> I haven't heard of it being done. But anything CAN be done. One would have to check if the engine mounts are the same, if not new mounts would have to be fabricated. A stand alone engine management system would probalby also be needed. In any amalgamation of componentsm, a stock engine computer would not function 100% properly.
> 
> If your question is can it be done? Then the answer is yes. Is it cost effective compared to a rebuild? Unknown.


I know alot of shops in my area that are good at rebuilding Chevy 350's and Mustang 302's, but a cammer is not something I think they have knowledge of and pushrod engine is their forte. So I know that cost effectiveness is a mute point if a rebuild is not done correctly, especially not going to stock specifications but stroking and boring an engine, and being creative and using the pistons from Infinity engine. 

By contrast, dropping in a working, low mileage engine is no brainer. I would take computer and transmission and all, if possible, from the donor car. Fabricating custom engine mounts would be less work I think. The Nissan Quest is about 3200 lbs and so is the 3rd Gen Maxima, so the shift points of the engine and tranny as a combo, and calibration fuel map for a similar weight vehicle would mean that the Quest motor would do just fine. The Quest motor is also a non-interference engine because Ford asked them to that. The exhaust Y pipe to fit under the Maxima would probably either just bolt right in, or some slight exhaust work would be needed by a muffler shop. The area under the hood seems big enough. 

I have never tried it, but my car is very, very high mileage and I am thinking of the future methods.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

engine mount points are all the same. just remove them from both blocks and use your old mounts.

use your maxima tranny as well. it'll bolt right up. bellhousing bolt patterns are the same for all VE and VGs.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

consolidating threads.... four threads on one page about unlikely/impossible engine swaps is enough.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> engine mount points are all the same. just remove them from both blocks and use your old mounts.
> 
> use your maxima tranny as well. it'll bolt right up. bellhousing bolt patterns are the same for all VE and VGs.


Hi Matt,
Much, much thanks!! In all honesty, sometimes I come here for advice and other times, to offer advice. Some people here are very, very knowledgeable. I like "thinking outside the box" a little. Again, much sincere thanks for helping with advice to a fellow enthusiast, fellow car nut.


----------



## elusivemax93 (Aug 12, 2006)

there is a different moor then what u guys mention and dat is the nissan pick up se v6 motor it has a v6 as well and i beleave it might be the motor ur lkooking at from the frontier and exterra but u could prolly pull this motor for a cheaper prie then from the frontier or exterra and the displacement of 3.3 liters i beleave as ive looked into that tight of boring of the vg motor. best option bro in myu case i would say to u as my word of adives is go turbo u want more power then doing a motor swap ull end up sending alot more money in the end prolly sawpping motors out then doing turbo and with turbo at 4.5 lbs boost it should be good for bout 300 hp as long as u have intake and exhuast along with blow off valve and intercooler this being that u use the ve motor as for the vg i am not sure as im a ve owner myself and am thinking of doing a custom twin turbo set up in my ve but thats a whole different story as its not anywhere being started.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*turbo VG30e links and sites*



elusivemax93 said:


> there is a different moor then what u guys mention and dat is the nissan pick up se v6 motor it has a v6 as well and i beleave it might be the motor ur lkooking at from the frontier and exterra but u could prolly pull this motor for a cheaper prie then from the frontier or exterra and the displacement of 3.3 liters i beleave as ive looked into that tight of boring of the vg motor. best option bro in myu case i would say to u as my word of adives is go turbo u want more power then doing a motor swap ull end up sending alot more money in the end prolly sawpping motors out then doing turbo and with turbo at 4.5 lbs boost it should be good for bout 300 hp as long as u have intake and exhuast along with blow off valve and intercooler this being that u use the ve motor as for the vg i am not sure as im a ve owner myself and am thinking of doing a custom twin turbo set up in my ve but thats a whole different story as its not anywhere being started.



For you naturally aspirated fans:
VG33 Block stuffed with VH45DE pistons:
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=301864

For you turbo fans:
http://www.turbo-kits.com/images/maxima_turbo_kit.jpg

Turbo Charged 3rd Gen Car:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2183251

A ton of information
Very technical articles on various sensors/engine electronics in car:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/748507/1

VG30 Engine Disassembly
http://www.overboost.com/story.asp?id=129
Engine was built with high strength internals to allow for boost

Another Turbo Charged 3rd Gen:
=========================================
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/177457

Good FAQ section on Turbo Swap:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/177457/8
covers injectors upgrade, fuel pump upgrade, ignition upgrade,
location of turbo, routing it all, and ECU upgrade to handle
air/fuel ratio issues, and much more

Another Turbo Charged 3rd Gen:
===================================
http://www.machzracing.com/Maxima/Maxima.html

Another Turbo Charged VG30e:
==============================
http://www.sqntech.com/maxima/


Transplanting VG30 into Dutsun 510?
http://www.vg30.com/510vg30parts.html

Nice PICS I ran across:
http://maxima.gregg-henry.com/
http://maxima.gregg-henry.com/sigs/index.php


----------



## northernlightscu (Sep 25, 2009)

ok now i have a question not of want but necesity i have a 95 maxima that the engione bearing decided to go for a ride on. i have a 94 maxima at the house with a blown tranny. i have allready connected the good tranny and good motor and dropped them into the 95s frame all the motor mounts fit perectly but i didnt notice till today the wiring harness are only midly similiar is this conversion sill possible? i need this car on the road asap so i can not need rides to work and college any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there is NO easy way to do it.
you may be able to splice the harness and make it work, but you will need time and patience to do that. The 94 motor assuming it is a DOHC has a feature on it called VTC the 95 motor never had such a feature available.
Do you have any of the cooling lines connected? fuel lines?
you will be dollars ahead getting another car to drive rather than trying to hack this one together quickly.


----------

